# How about buying the HP Envy Touch Smart M6-N012DX laptop from ebay???



## kg11sgbg (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello,Friends just want all of your advice,about buying HP Envy Touch Smart M6-N012DX laptop from ebay.in?

The specs and seller(*top rated*) is HP Envy M6 Touch Smart 4th GEN I5 8GB RAM 750GB HDD WIN8 1 1080P Full HD Screen | eBay

Does it seems to be a refurbished one from ebay.in?

Will it be a safe buy from them?

Please answer my queries.


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 4, 2014)

Seriously what's with such low price ??  Does eBay always provide such low prices ??


----------



## Gollum (Oct 4, 2014)

never buy from ebay. hp does not support ebay or fk warranty.
buy from hp online store. you can leave a callback request and they will callback.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION], but what about others?
More views awaited.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 4, 2014)

why da fcuk is the price this much low ?


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 4, 2014)

No gfx.......... Even still the price is shockingly low


----------



## $hadow (Oct 4, 2014)

Fishy deal a big NO from my side


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 5, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Fishy deal a big NO from my side


That's it Friend [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION].
I contacted one Mr.Kumaran G, and his reply was itself ambiguous.

Just look at the excerpts of mail between us :--->



> Dear Mr. Kumaran,
> 
> I am Kaushik Guha from Kolkata/Calcutta.
> 
> ...


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

I never trust these deals and always advice others the same. And this reply has surely helped you a lot


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 11, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I never trust these deals and always advice others the same. And this reply has surely helped you a lot



Yes,ultimately it shows that even *top rated* sellers from ebay can't be trusted.
Whenever I am with a particular query to them about the Laptop, the same old answer is marked " Sorry not in Stock".

It show that they are a complete bunch of frauds waiting to devour your money in that site.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yes,ultimately it shows that even *top rated* sellers from ebay can't be trusted.
> Whenever I am with a particular query to them about the Laptop, the same old answer is marked " Sorry not in Stock".
> 
> It show that they are a complete bunch of frauds waiting to devour your money in that site.



Never worth the hard earned money


----------

